# $5000 gear spree exercize



## Terry Rogers (Feb 4, 2012)

Here's a fun little exercize in wishful thinking. Let say you had $5000 to spend on new camera equipment including body, lenses, and all accessories and you are starting with absolutely nothing. What would YOU get? Some people prefer shooting wildlife and might spend their budget on telephoto equipment. Others natural light portraits or studio portraits. Others landscapes. And still others the widest range of subjects your money could buy. So I ask, what would YOU get for 5k.

Here is my list. I am an amateur and my selection will reflect that as I don't require the precision a professional does. My list covers a wide range of shooting situations as I shoot a bit of everything including "studio" portraits. Prices are approximate as they are constantly fluctuating, but I'll use the lowest typical price I've seen. Some of the prices reflect cheap products as I wouldn't need the durability and reliability of professional products.

Canon 60D ~ $850
Vello battery grip and extra battery ~ $120 
Canon 100mm macro ~ $500
Canon 17 - 55 ~ $1000
Canon 70 - 200 f4 IS ~ $1100
Canon 580ex II ~ $450
Yongnuo YN-560 X 2 ~ $140
Yongnuo radio trigger set ~ $50
Black and White 10x10 Muslin backdrop including stand ~ $100
Cheap flash stands and mounts X 3 ~ $100
Umbrellas and multi reflector ~ $120
Manfrotto Tripod and ballhead ~ $220
Black Rapid strap ~ $60
Camera bag ~ $100 (lowepro slingshot 300 maybe)
SD cards ~ $60

So that's my 5k list. What would you get?


----------



## Z (Feb 4, 2012)

Fun game.

1.) Canon EOS 1D Mark IV
2.) ... Oh


----------



## JR (Feb 4, 2012)

1- 5DmkIII (~$2500)
2- 50L ($1200)
3- 135L ($1000)
4- 580 speedlite

This list is if I start from nothing. If I start with what I have then:

1- a $5000 down payment on the 1DX!

8)


----------



## elflord (Feb 4, 2012)

Terry Rogers said:


> Here's a fun little exercize in wishful thinking. Let say you had $5000 to spend on new camera equipment including body, lenses, and all accessories and you are starting with absolutely nothing. What would YOU get? Some people prefer shooting wildlife and might spend their budget on telephoto equipment. Others natural light portraits or studio portraits. Others landscapes. And still others the widest range of subjects your money could buy. So I ask, what would YOU get for 5k.



I did this recently. I wanted a nice setup for portraits and candids. Low light capability is important because I often shoot indoors. 

Canon 5D Mark II: about 2k
Used Canon 35mm f/1.4: about 1k
Sigma 85mm f/1.4: about 1k 
Used Canon 135mm f/2: about 1k 

If I didn't already have the flash and a tripod, I would have replaced the 35mm f/1.4 with the 35mm f/2, and used the rest for some accessories (tripod, flash, remote shutter trigger)


----------



## Penn Jennings (Feb 4, 2012)

JR said:


> 1- 5DmkIII (~$2500)
> 2- 50L ($1200)
> 3- 135L ($1000)
> 4- 580 speedlite
> ...




Good list


You can get a 5D Mark II Body for 2200. However, I would get the 5D Mark II w/ 24-105L for $2,800 on Amazon.

I'd also add a knock off battery pack for the 580 EX II for $51, it will recycle in under 2 seconds... instead of up to 7 or 8 it feels like.

Throw in a very good bag.


----------



## tron (Feb 5, 2012)

1. Canon 5D Mark II + 24-105 f/4L bundle ~ $2800
2. Canon 70 - 200 f4 IS ~ $1100
3. Manfrotto Tripod and ballhead ~ $220 (exactly as you said)
4. Canon EF 50 f/1.8 II ~ $110
5. Canon 580ex II ~ $450 (exactly as you said)
6. 2 x Sandisk 32GB Extreme CF Cards ~ $260 (No more cheap Extreme Cards  )
7. Camera bag ~ $100 (exactly as you said)

Actually I bought the first 2 choices when a camera bag of mine full of equipment was stolen...


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 5, 2012)

5D mk2 - $2050 card included extra battery and bag
Canon 16-35 f2.8L - $1490
Canon 50mm f1.4 - $350
Canon 85mm f1.8 - $430
Benro A2681TB1 Travel Angel Tripod Kit A2681 - $207
Yongnuo 565 Flash - $150
cheap ebay radio flash trigger - $20 or so
cheap ebay rapid strap - $15

there i've gone just over the 5k
prices just from quick ebay searches


----------



## AprilForever (Feb 5, 2012)

600 F4.



Hmmm... can I have an extra five thousand, and then a little extra?

;D


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 5, 2012)

$5000 to vegas, triple it to $15000, and hope that that's enough for the 200-400 f/4 once it's released...


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Feb 5, 2012)

1. Glidecam HD4000
2. 16-35mm F/2.8
3. New tripod, a nice one not sure which haven't looked into it much
4. A few ND filters

Donate what ever is left over.


----------



## Zo0m (Feb 5, 2012)

Canon 85 1,2L II 2 000 usd
Canon 100 2,8L Macro 750 usd
Fuji X1 1700 usd
Fuji 35/1,4 700 usd
Cheap Canon EF-lens -> Fuji-body Adapter 50 usd


----------



## Cetalis (Feb 5, 2012)

5Dmk2 $2200
70-300L $1400
17-40L $750
28 1.8 $450
Remaining money spent on accessories.


----------



## hoousi (Feb 5, 2012)

5D MKII 2200

If these 5000 is the only money I may spend for a long time (>1 year) it would be:

24 L II 1400
80 1.8 or 50 1.4 400
135 1000


----------



## Caps18 (Feb 5, 2012)

5Dm2 = $2200
16-35 = $1400
85 f/1.8 = $400
70-200 = $640

tripod, ball head, pelican case (1450), compact flash cards $500

I would buy a 1.4x after saving a little more.

The 70-200mm is the only thing I compromised on because of budget. Everything else I have and would buy again.


----------



## Taemobig (Feb 5, 2012)

Hmm, for $5000, I would probably just get what I already have. Something that's good enough for everything or all-around purpose.

7D ($1200 used)
24-70mm 2.8 ($1000 used)
70-200mm 2.8 is mk1 ($1200)
50mm 1.4 ($300 used)
85mm 1.8 ($300 used)
580 ex mk2 ($450)
memory cards ($200)
the rest on accessories such as black rapid strap, tripod, monopod, bag, etc.

^^This is exactly what I have except I just upgraded the 7D for a 5D mk2 during the christmas sale and I have a 70-200mm mk2 not mk1.


----------



## Hillsilly (Feb 6, 2012)

I change my mind daily. Today I'm thinking: -

Canon 1Ds Mk ii - $1,500
Canon 135mm - $1,000
Canon 17-40mm - $700
Canon 50mm - $100
Olympus OM-D and kit lens (the leaked photos looks cool!!) - maybe $900??
Olympus 45mm and 75mm (assuming rumours are true) - another $800??


----------



## AprilForever (Feb 6, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> $5000 to vegas, triple it to $15000, and hope that that's enough for the 200-400 f/4 once it's released...



NICE! I don't believe in gambling, so I'm going to rob bank instead and spy for the Russians...


----------



## vlim (Feb 6, 2012)

with 5000$ here's my shopping list :

Eos 7D
17/40 f/4 L (used)
100 macro f/2.8 L IS
300 f/4 L IS
Flash speedlite 430 EX ii
Loka F stop gear with medium IUC
Memory cards


----------

